
Awesome color schemes for web designers. - veritas
http://kuler.adobe.com/
======
walesmd
<http://www.colorschemer.com/> is another great resource

~~~
omouse
Sweet, I can't wait to toss up this tropical scheme up for my site :D

<http://www.colorschemer.com/schemes/viewscheme.php?id=3933>

------
eduardoflores
Two more resources: Colour Scheme Chooser <http://www.siteprocentral.com/cgi-
bin/feed/feed.cgi> Colour Lovers <http://www.colourlovers.com/>

~~~
Tichy
Thanks, colourlovers works really well for me.

------
create_account
Is that juwo guy paying attention?

~~~
Sam_Odio
Hey, we all got our start somewhere :) The earlier you do it, the better.

Props to Juwo for getting off his butt and putting something out there.

That's more than most people I know can say.

~~~
juwo
thank you!

I notice my karma has slid from 50 to 29 in 3 days!

Sam, were you able to see a demo?

------
far33d
Wow. The first one is really close to the color scheme I chose for my house.

------
eli
It's also an Apollo demo app! <http://mashable.com/2007/03/27/adobe-apollo/>

